# Aquarama 2011



## Oranda (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone going to the Aquarama in Singapore this year? My wife and I are thinking about going and seeing how strong the competition is! Our friend who got us into Oranda Goldfish had a 3rd place winner and is trying to get us to go with him. It's a 5 day event from May 24th - May 29th and you can win prizes and cash! 

Here's the website:

http://www.aquarama.com.sg/#

Entry into the contest has already ended but it's something to think about next year if you think your fish has what it takes to be among the most prized fish in it's category!

Here's a link to the PDF application. You can look it over and see what kind of fish can compete and the prizes and categories they judge your fish(es) on.

http://aquarama.com.sg/pdf/ifc-form.pdf

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

